

Growth Capitol? - JoeSher

Have started a B2B Search Engine by bootstrapped. Where and how do we find a support Group or network to Pitch for Growth Capital?
======
manishsharan
I am a B2B bootstrapper and would strongly recommend against seeking any
capital at the very early stage; instead find your customers ( the people who
will pay for your application) and work for one of them as a consultant /
contractor. Learn your customers business problem that you are trying to solve
and pitch them your product and go from there.

